# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Ajay Devgan To Play The Role Of Lalit Modi.

## shahzaibpki

> Our sources reveal that Ajay Devgn might play expelled IPL chief Lalit Modi on screen, reports suggest.
> 
> It is also being said that Ajay Devgn has already been approached to play the controversial character, but has reservations about taking on the role .
> 
> 
> In case he doesnt, Irrfan Khan too is being considered. Percept boss Shailendra Singh, whos producing the bipopic on Modi, to be directed by Shamim Desai, has reportedly not denied the news.



We are looking at an actor who can act, who looks like Modi and is familiar with the biopic format, he was quoted as saying

----------

